# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  تصويت حول الانتخابات ..شارك في الاستفتاء

## الأردنية

باعتقادك اي من العوامل التالية ستكون اكثر حسما في الانتخابات النيابية القادمة؟


1- العشائرية 
2- رأس المال 
3- الانتماء الحزبي 
4- المرجعية الدينية 
5- مرشح الخدمات 
6- المناطقية او الاقليمية

----------


## الغريب

اول وحده العشائريه وبعدين راس المال والخدمات وبس ..الاحزاب والمراجع الدينيه نسبه قليله

----------

